# Stopping by to say hi



## ChukaSifu2 (Nov 15, 2007)

New to this forum and I just thought I'd say hello. I teach and train Chuka Tong Long Kung Fu(Southern Praying Mantis) under Sifu Sammy Wong. I have been with Wong for 23+ years and I have been teaching for 12 years. If you have any questions or just want to talk please let me know.

 Thanks, Sifu Tony Blum - Chuka Tong Long Kung Fu


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to MT, your experience will be a happy addition!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 15, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to MT. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy posting


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Looking forward to seeing you around the board.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We've got some great CMA folks here: I'm sure you'll feel right at home.


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## stickarts (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 20, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to all. I really appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome! SPM seems like a very interesting system--I enjoy reading the threads about it here.


----------

